

Show HN: Wearable Tech Database - BayanBennett
http://vandrico.com/database

======
thattallguy
Quite the list, how'd you get all this data?

~~~
BayanBennett
Most of it is sourced from the official websites. Some of it is sourced from
reputable news sources. The rest is from communication with the
manufacturer/developer.

